# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  كيفية منع العصبية

## دموع القلب

موضوع هايل بجد
تحياتى لكم على هذه الفكرة الرائعةسؤالى عن كيفية منع العصبيةبمعنى انا لما بتعصب بتقى كارثةاعمل ايه؟؟؟ :Frown:

----------


## د.عادل

> موضوع هايل بجد
> تحياتى لكم على هذه الفكرة الرائعةسؤالى عن كيفية منع العصبيةبمعنى انا لما بتعصب بتقى كارثةاعمل ايه؟؟؟


جميل جداً ان نعرف عيوبنا ، والاجمل ان نحاول دائماً اصلاحها.

لمنع العصبية والتحكم في اعصابنا ولتفادي الغضب السريع والانفعال الزائد طرق عديه ، وقد طرح الاستاذ / اسلام شمس الدين موضوع قيم في هذا المنتدى بعنوان الانسان العصبي جاني ام مجني عليه 
وقد ذكرت فيه  :  *علينا البحث عن سبب هذه العصبية ، هل هي وراثية؟ أو انه عصبي من طفولته؟ ـ فهنالك عوامل عديدة تؤدي الى العصبية منها ضعف الشخصية ـ التوتر ـ القلق ـ الخوف ـ الاحباط ـ الفشل ـ الغيرة وغيرها من الانفعالات التي تؤثر على العاطفة والتفكير والسلوك، ومركز هذه الانفعالات في المخ الذي يعمل من خلال موجات كهربائية دقيقة ، وتفاعلات كميائية ، وان اي اضطراب او خلل فيهما يسبب حدة المزاج والعصبية، والصدمات النفسية وتأثيرها الفسيولوجي على الجهاز العصبي وعلى تعامل الشخص مع المجتمع.
ان شدة العصبية غالباً ما تتسبب في امراض جسمية كضغط الدم والسكر وامراض القلب والسرطان والشلل.*

مع خالص تمنياتي للجميع بدوام الصحة والعافية وراحة البال.

----------

